# Can I Hot Glue A Bromeliad to Corkbark?



## Cas S (Sep 16, 2018)

instead of buying mounting clips or premounted broms, could I instead just hotglue it to a peice of corkbark?

Could I instead staple it to the cork?


----------



## Pythonipus (Sep 17, 2018)

You can use wood kebab skewers or toothpicks to hold it on the cork. Use them like a cradle at the base without piercing the brom and cover the skewers with some sphagnum moss (after trimming them of course). The glue should work too if they are smaller plants and the glue is allowed to cool a bit before attaching the plant, but it will probably come loose from moisture.


----------



## Cas S (Sep 17, 2018)

How could I use toothpicks? And how do I stick the moss to the bark?


----------



## Pythonipus (Sep 17, 2018)

https://joshsfrogs.zendesk.com/hc/e...How-to-Plant-Epiphytes-in-a-Tropical-Vivarium Its the second method they have on that page. You might need to double up with the toothpicks. The moss is held on with the skewers/ toothpicks.


----------



## Cas S (Sep 17, 2018)

Pythonipus said:


> https://joshsfrogs.zendesk.com/hc/e...How-to-Plant-Epiphytes-in-a-Tropical-Vivarium Its the second method they have on that page. You might need to double up with the toothpicks. The moss is held on with the skewers/ toothpicks.


Ok, thank you!


----------



## schmiggle (Sep 17, 2018)

The usual method for orchids is fishing line. I've also just used normal string. Does this bromeliad have roots?


----------



## Cas S (Sep 17, 2018)

schmiggle said:


> The usual method for orchids is fishing line. I've also just used normal string. Does this bromeliad have roots?


I got it from glass box tropicals, it says adult sized so it probably has roots


----------



## Cas S (Sep 17, 2018)

So I just read the Josh's frogs thing and I think I'm going to make a little hole in th background with cork, and just plant it in there


----------



## The Snark (Sep 18, 2018)

Get some coir and make baskets holding the stuff in place with hot glue. Around here, orchid central of the world, there's a zillion ways people come up with to make coir baskets. With a little artsy skill hot glue could be used to weave attractive containers.


----------



## Cas S (Sep 27, 2018)

I actually used the cork method.

Here's a picture (it's the planter in the back)


----------

